# Strengths and Weaknesses of Your Tritype (According to YOU!)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

What would you say your main strengths and weaknesses of your tritype be?

I'll go first : 479

Strengths

• Lots of imagination!
• Naturally kind and soft-mannered
• Charming and funny
• Understanding


Weaknesses

• Not going through with ideas (big one)
• Lazy, sooooo lazy
• Bored easily with routine
• Can be annoying when joking around


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Karkino said:


> What would you say your main strengths and weaknesses of your tritype be?



strengths: 
can do attitude/ limitless mindset
near unlimited energy
near unlimited focus


weaknesses: 
attention to minutia/detail
"too much", for some


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

nablur said:


> strengths:
> can do attitude/ limitless mindset
> near unlimited energy
> near unlimited focus
> ...




Are you 853 by any chance?


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

583 

Strengths: 
-Can assert your knowledge without any hesitation 
-Not easily dominated despite the hidden nerdy mannerism (if people can find it)
-People find you smart AND strong and you can easily prove that if you can focus on them 
-Dominant leader and can do (with relatively little ease) 
-Confident in your knowledge and beliefs. 

Weakness: 
-Not so much as projecting as 853 (especially 5w4 and 8w9), so you can't tell nearly enough people
-Not enough energy (especially if your Se is lower than at least tertiary or unvalued)
-Too focused on details. 
-For the (overtly) sensitive people, we are overwhelming for them.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This is a very strong-willed and assertive 5! I love that tritype


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

469

Strengths
- Introspective, committed to understanding ourselves (especially with 4 first).
- I think we're imaginative. I consider myself good at fantasizing, anything from my desires, to thinking of solutions to worst-case scenarios.

Weaknesses
- Seems like most (if not all) people of this tritype in any order experience a lot of doubt about almost everything.
- Personally, I cycle between being extremely individualistic and self-centered (the 4) and strongly wanting other people's approval (my attachment fixes), which is an irritating and sometimes confusing contradiction.
- Quite emotionally reactive for a tritype that contains 9. Although being less passive than other 9 tritypes can also be a positive thing.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

JVal said:


> 469
> 
> Strengths
> - Introspective, committed to understanding ourselves (especially with 4 first).
> - I think we're imaginative. I consider myself good at fantasizing, anything from my desires, to thinking of solutions to worst-case scenarios.


You're right. 469 are quite intuitive (4 + 6) and imaginative (4 + 9).
From what I've experienced, people of this tritype are congenial and helpful but can be a bit too passive (because of doubt).

You're very close to my full tritype (4w5 7w6 9w8), that's funny


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Karkino said:


> You're right. 469 are quite intuitive (4 + 6) and imaginative (4 + 9).
> From what I've experienced, people of this tritype are congenial and helpful but can be a bit too passive (because of doubt).
> 
> You're very close to my full tritype (4w5 7w6 9w8), that's funny


Yep! I've never really thought about it before, but whenever I'm passive, more likely than not it stems from doubt. And that happens all too often.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Karkino said:


> Are you 853 by any chance?


i dont buy the tritype hypothesis. 852 imo.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

269

Strengths

• Interpersonal insight, acceptance, ease of relating with all sorts of people
• Cooperative and helpful
• Engaged, concerned, responsible
• Works towards peaceful and unifying solutions

Weaknesses

• Passive
• Worrying
• So easy to focus on others and neglect self
• Indecisive


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

417 (or 471 idk)

Strengths:
-high self awareness, very introspective
-very motivated to be better
-never stagnant, always reaching for something
-excitement for life

Weaknesses
-make myself sick with wanting. for what exactly? who even knows
-reality is never good enough
-experience emotions extremely intensively 
-anxiety, nervousness


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

731.

I'm perfect.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

827

Strengths: 
-have a real lust for life with the energy to match
-very caring and magnanimous
-positive and upbeat
-highly charismatic, people are naturally drawn to you. 
-can have a humanitarian quality to them
-strive to influence the world around them and bring about positive change

Weaknesses: 
-can be just as egotistical as they can be others focused
-come off domineering, difficult to handle at times
-can flip the "fuck you" switch easily, cut people off quickly
-arrogant and prideful
-tendencies toward overindulgence
-can be highly manipulative, demanding, and controlling


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

359...

-Ambitious, wise, and tender simultaneously.
-Reassuring, stable; never sluggish or passive.
-Objective but personal... fair mediator/diplomat.
-Independent, trustworthy, "sane". 
-Doesn't crack under pressure.

-Prone to dismissive-avoidance. Requires moderate distance from family/friends/partner.
-May come across as sanctimonious; "holier-than-thou" tendencies.
-Not particularly emotional, externally. Poker face. 
-Subtle boasting/showing-off... master of humblebragging. 
-Stubborn to an unnecessary degree.


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

469

None of you have the answers, you could only approach them. 

(except me, I have answers lol)


----------

